# Cool Ground Breaker



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We got a mannequin torso and head from a friend and I worked this with it so far.

He was a generic mannequin and I was wondering what to do with him. This is what I have so far.

He was a bald head so I added hair.

I added the Stiches Reel FX appliance and smoothed it out with latex and then used makeup to blend it in.

I added the Dollar Store $1 hair pack to give the mannequin hair and sprayed it with generic gray hair spray color.

It's kinda funny, after adding hair and the appliances, he looks more fem then male.

Well, this is where I am at the moment. He will be a grave/ground breaker when I'm done.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Looks great. Awesome grab with the mannequin. To make him look more manly bulk up the shoulders when you dress him. Maybe give him a nose job too (bigger). I wish I had the talent to do this stuff.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Cassie you are so talented. I think this prop is awesome. It really grabs your attention. It will definitely be a hit with your trick or treaters.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

freaky---I LOVE it!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow that's coming out really nice. I like what you did with the eyes and lips. Even the forehead. I've been in Dollar Tree but didn't notice any hair wigs there. What section of the store did you find yours in?

As for a more male look, I agree with the nose comment. The mannequin has very smooth features that could use some roughing out. Maybe building up more of the cheek area or jaw would help; looking like he had "several hours of beard" might help. Clothes definitely would be a visual clue. 


Thanks for the pics. Be sure to post a final pic before he debuts.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry, it wasn't the Dollar Store, it was Dollar General. They sell packs of hair for $1. We bought a bunch of them. They really come in handy for spiffing up props. Our Donna has a full head of hair now and looks great 

You'll probably find the hair packs at Sally's Beauty shops too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks cool cass..
maybe some buchy eyebrows all willy nilly or a stash


----------

